# Positions that are successful



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Hey ladies, 
What positions give you a higher percentage of being able to have an orgasm? I can only orgasm in two positions, and maybe I haven’t given enough effort/try to other positions when I know these other positions work for a majority of the time. 

Also, what positions can never bring you to orgasm no matter what? For me, it’s standing... there is no way possible for me to achieve orgasm standing.


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

Haha, I wish! 😃

Assuming you are asking about PIV orgasms, my answer is: zero positions


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

For my wife it is missionary and girl on top. Nothing else works


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I can't have piv sex standing up because my husband is too tall for me! 

I do have 2-3 positions we use to give me an orgasm. We use other positions as foreplay.

Do you worry about not being able to orgasm using more positions?


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh, being a businessman I was thinking CEO,CFO,etc. 😐as successful positions


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Oh, being a businessman I was thinking CEO,CFO,etc. 😐as successful positions


That was my first thought when I read the thread title


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

PIV alone doesn't do it for me regardless of position, I need oral or finger activity. PIV is great, don't get me wrong, but it does not get me to the finish line. I was under the impression this isn't too unusual so I never worried about it until I started reading about everyone else's sex lives here... 😂


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

In my experience with different women, they frequently orgasmed via penis in vagina sex using the following positions* without additional aids or stimulation:

Missionary**
Upright Missionary**
Open Missionary**
Mixed Missionary**
Push Up**
Cowgirl
All of the above work well for my wife (who doesn't use a vibrator at all), plus the following for penis in vagina orgasms also works as well (although it is more hit and miss for her than the above):

Folded Missionary**
Kneeling Scissors
Scissored Flagpole
Mixed Butterfly
Folded Butterfly
Tilted Missionary* (with the caveat that my wife has a digit or two being used in her bum at the same time)
Doggy (with the caveat that my wife has a digit or four being used up her bum at the same time)
Facedown Doggy (with the caveat that my wife has a digit or four being used up her bum at the same time)
While the following has seen my wife infrequently achieve standalone penis in anus orgasms:

Supported Standing Doggy
Plus the following can work for my wife, in achieving a penetrative orgasm for either (standalone or alternating) vaginal or anal penetration, if she plays with her external clitoris at the same time:

Spoon
Bent Spoon
Wrapped Spoon
As to positions that haven't worked for my wife so far in achieving a penetrative orgasm, without external clitoral stimulation they are as follows:

Lying Groundhog
Open Groundhog
Rodeo
Lying Rodeo
Reverse Cowgirl
Lap Dance
Open Lap Dance
Kneeling Cradle
Tucked Butterfly
Folded Guard
Twisted Kneeling Scissors
*Position names identified on sexinfo101.com

** I have found all variations of missionary have been most effective, in getting women to achieve orgasms through penis in vagina sex.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

Well my goodness.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Oh, being a businessman I was thinking CEO,CFO,etc. 😐as successful positions


Got me too.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Chaotic said:


> PIV alone doesn't do it for me regardless of position, I need oral or finger activity. PIV is great, don't get me wrong, but it does not get me to the finish line. I was under the impression this isn't too unusual so I never worried about it until I started reading about everyone else's sex lives here... 😂


Mrs. Conan has never climaxed through piv though she has come pretty close with me and I'm still aiming for it.

I don't think she cares so much because she has fairly mind blowing O's other ways.


----------



## Impulse (Jun 10, 2020)

Personal said:


> In my experience with different women, they frequently orgasmed via penis in vagina sex using the following positions* without additional aids or stimulation:


And whose penis in vagina would that be?
I jest I jest...
Doesn’t it depend on each person, each penis, and each vagina? Or even time of her life?
Wife didn’t always orgasm from ‘penis in vagina’...Last decade, this changed (around 30 years old) and she orgasms with penis pretty much anywhere...
I don’t know if my penis can claim penis points for this but my penis is very happy & smiling for her


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

My wife can do it through cowgirl only. That is with no hands or anything else but some moderate grinding. Any other positions she needs manual stimulation but always wants penetration as well.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Impulse said:


> Doesn’t it depend on each person, each penis, and each vagina? Or even time of her life?
> Wife didn’t always orgasm from ‘penis in vagina’...Last decade, this changed (around 30 years old) and she orgasms with penis pretty much anywhere...


Of course it depends upon the people involved, their environment, their health, their parts and how they use them. Until recent years my wife had never orgasmed from receiving standalone penetrative anal sex, yet now she does.

Likewise when my wife was 25 she believed she wasn't able to orgasm via any means during partnered sex, until I started ****ing her and she found out she could orgasm via various means quite easily.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Mrs. Conan has never climaxed through piv though she has come pretty close with me and I'm still aiming for it.
> 
> I don't think she cares so much because she has fairly mind blowing O's other ways.


I think my guy would say the same about me, and he would be right


----------



## Impulse (Jun 10, 2020)

Personal said:


> Of course it depends upon the people involved, their environment, their health, their parts and how they use them. Until recent years my wife had never orgasmed from receiving standalone penetrative anal sex, yet now she does.
> 
> Likewise when my wife was 25 she believed she wasn't able to orgasm via any means during partnered sex, until I started ****ing her and she found out she could orgasm via various means quite easily.


So the solution is quite clear for women who can’t orgasm easily with their husband’s penis in vagina: @Personal, do you do home visits?


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

Impulse said:


> So the solution is quite clear for women who can’t orgasm easily with their husband’s penis in vagina: @Personal, do you do home visits?


Lol!!!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Impulse said:


> So the solution is quite clear for women who can’t orgasm easily with their husband’s penis in vagina: @Personal, do you do home visits?


My wife has often told me I should share those particular services more widely and for some of her friends.

Yet a far better solution for many women, would be for more men to become better sexual partners. Of which there are still plenty of men, who unfortunately don't even know how to tell if a woman is having an orgasm or not.


----------



## Impulse (Jun 10, 2020)

Personal said:


> My wife has often told me I should share those particular services more widely and for some of her friends.


Wish my wife was as generous as yours; instead, she insists to have all these divine skills for herself only. So greedy 



Personal said:


> Yet a far better solution for many women, would be for more men to become better sexual partners. Of which there are still plenty of men, who unfortunately don't even know how to tell if a woman is having an orgasm or not.


It would be a good solution. Unfortunately, from reading the forums, there seem to be a lot of women that either:
1. Don’t find their husbands attractive enough
2. Don’t trust their husbands enough to let their ‘inner ****’ free reign or
3. Just are not all that much into sex. 

1 and 3 are the most problematic IMO because no matter what a world champion one is in all things thrusting, it just may not help or only go so far...

I think it is very important to establish first which one it is, before embarking on one of those home visits..

But my wife would agree with you: she also thinks most men must be rubbish in bed (this is confusing, because by ‘rubbish’, she usually means ‘trying to please too much’ or ‘trying too hard to be as good as possible’; and to a clueless husband this is extremely confusing because in all other walks of life, you can only improve your skill if you put your heart and soul into something...but not necessarily with sex. And so we go full circle with this chicken and egg situation: is the husband ‘rubbish’ because he doesn’t have the skill or is she not attracted enough to him and deems him to be ‘rubbish’?....It’s complicated...) I would love nothing more for my ego to feel that all these hands-free anal orgasms in 72 positions are entirely down to me and my incredible sex skills but...you know, how can one be sure.
Just keep living the dream!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I have been either very lucky or have a very powerful picker, as the women in my life who were/are in a long term relationship orgasmed quite easily with PIV most of the time. I gauge the authenticity during the afterglow by whether their legs shudder uncontrollably for minutes on end or not lol. However I found it's not really just the position that throws them over the edge but how it's done... trying to find out how to explain it.... hmmm 

Hope this is not too graphic but I always found even with basic missionary different spots inside need to be 'rubbed' so to speak so I experiment with different angles, motions and technique until I find the right combination that is going to get her going and then exploit that one motion/spot to the hilt until she starts arching her back with her body trying to squeeze me out in the process - in which during this phase it's the best time to go harder so it will trigger multiples. The next day, I experiment all over again because the same thing/spot/motion every day will get dull. So maybe experiment thrusting from different angles, try a circular motion rather than straight thrust, once a spot is triggered let your partner know to focus on it, etc...

That aside, there's also the element of dominance, in a recent mindblower according to her, I pushed my partner over the edge of the bed until she was supporting herself with her hands on the floor as I raised her lower body up from behind and went from there. I guess this is called, the 'wheelbarrow' lol. It's not the most comfortable position, but neither is having her pushed against a cold wall or laid on a hard wooden table but the element of dominance does and can - trigger easier orgasms even compared to a more comfortable position, guess it's the 'hot' factor? Maybe ask your partner to spice it up with something unexpected.

And then of course, there's still the days I come first while she doesn't come at all, or has only one orgasm. Then I have to finish her off other means. Ongoing process of learning / improving one's self I guess.


----------



## Impulse (Jun 10, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> However I found it's not really just the position that throws them over the edge but how it's done... trying to find out how to explain it.... hmmm


How abouts some diagrams?


----------



## Relationadvice (Nov 19, 2020)

LOL I wish!


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

Personal said:


> All of the above work well for my wife


For mine as well..


RandomDude said:


> always found even with basic missionary different spots inside need to be 'rubbed' so to speak


Agree.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

There should be a way to flag threads like this so people who've never had a PIV O don't start thinking they're broke beyond possibility of fixing. 

The only constructive comment I can make is that it's increasingly obvious that the female PIV O is as much about state of mind as it is physical ability.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Casual Observer said:


> There should be a way to flag threads like this so people who've never had a PIV O don't start thinking they're broke beyond possibility of fixing.


Instead of thinking they are broken, plenty would do well to question their partner/s abilities.


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

Personal said:


> Instead of thinking they are broken, plenty would do well to question their partner/s abilities.


Am only dealing with a sample of one, we have been together more than five decades. Maybe "abilities" has less to do with it than the deep love, passion, and respect that we have had for one another since we met. We easily push one another's buttons. That probably seems rather quaint in these times.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Personal said:


> Instead of thinking they are broken, plenty would do well to question their partner/s abilities.


I can’t disagree more with this. 

Most women I know don’t even know how to even orgasm with their own hand. So now their partner is suppose to know how to make them orgasm? That’s an impossible task. Women need to take some responsibility for their own pleasure. You can’t always blame your partner for you not orgasming.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

What do you know... I ask women about their sex life and a bunch of men answer for them and alarmingly high success rates. What a coincidence lol.


Sorry men, but I don’t believe most of you. Which is why I asked the women. No offense.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

I was a little alarmed when the word "broken" was brought into the discussion. I love what my partner does with his fingers and tongue, and especially the way he learns from my feedback. Not getting off from PIV alone is not exactly something that keeps me awake worrying at night. It would never in a million years have occurred to me to think I was broken. Statistics say I'm actually fairly normal 🤷








The Most Important Sexual Statistic


Intercourse is not the key to most women's sexual satisfaction.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> What do you know... I ask women about their sex life and a bunch of men answer for them and alarmingly high success rates. What a coincidence lol.
> 
> 
> Sorry men, but I don’t believe most of you. Which is why I asked the women. No offense.


If you asked what tampon brand was best for heavy days 50% of your replies would probably come from guys.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Girl_power said:


> What do you know... I ask women about their sex life and a bunch of men answer for them and alarmingly high success rates. What a coincidence lol.
> 
> 
> Sorry men, but I don’t believe most of you. Which is why I asked the women. No offense.


It might also be because some women don't want to post such personal sexual things about themselves on here...!!

Can I PM my answer to you...?? Lol!!!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> What do you know...


Plenty.


Here are some things that I have shared in the past about it:

...


Rather than saying 75% of women cannot orgasm through penis in vagina sexual stimulation, it would be more reasonable to assert that circa 75% don't or haven't orgasmed via penis in vagina stimulation.

As to the value judgement that this is something wrong, I think given that it is a common experience it isn't wrong it is simply how it is. Not all of us are actually equal in our capabilities, talents or physiology. I don't think it is wrong that all of us are not identical clones of each other with identical capacities and capabilities. So given the absence of a level playing field it is hardly a surprise to see different experiences.

Of which I think it is more likely that men play a far more significant role in the lack of orgasm for women, than women do in this instance.

I also don't think it helps women to think that it can't ever happen for them, since that would have far more input into women settling for less. Likewise accepting that most women can't ever orgasm that way, doesn't necessarily diminish any feelings in some, that they may be broken, given that there are women who do orgasm that way.

For what it's worth for a time my wife believed she could not orgasm via penetrative sex and had even started to believe she was somehow broken and couldn't orgasm via any means through any form of oral, phallic and or digital stimulation during shared sex at all. So she certainly felt she was amongst the 75%, until she experienced otherwise.

Yet it turns out given the right partner, my wife orgasms quite easily and very frequently from standalone penis in vagina sex. Or penis in vagina sex with kissing, and or breast stimulation, or anal stimulation. She also easily orgasms via standalone oral sex. Or oral sex with digital vaginal and or anal stimulation. Plus she also can orgasm easily from standalone digital stimulation of her clitoris, or vagina. Likewise on very limited occasion she has orgasmed via penis in anus sex without additional stimulation (since the ends of the clitoris reach down a long way on either side).

One thing of note though, she hates motorised stimulation via a vibrator from low RPM through to high, and except in the rarest of instances she doesn't ever orgasm through it. Instead finding such aids numbing and with prolonged use painful as well. To the point that the last time, she used such things was over a decade ago.

One of my former long term sexual relationship partners, for a time used to be a sex worker in Japan. Now I didn't know that about her when I first asked her out on a date, yet she shared that with me early on. Now we talked about her experiences and mine as well, since we both shared having considerable and varied sexual experiences.

Of which she noted that of the many men who she had sex with (inclusive of clients and non-clients), almost all of them through a dearth of technique, lack of responsiveness and sensitivity, plus in some instances inadequate appendage as well, could not bring her to an orgasm via penetrative sex and often even oral sex as well. Yet with a very limited few (and that even included some clients) she could orgasm via penetrative sex quite easily, without any additional aids at all because the way they did it mattered and they were good at it. On and on etc.

I have been with several sexual partners who experienced penis in vagina orgasms for the first time ever, when I was having sex with them. Including a small number of women, who were married to someone else at the time. Of which having an orgasm like that was an exciting revelation to them, since they expressed that they never thought it possible or it wouldn't happen to them.

I accept that circa 75% may not have had or may never have a penis in vagina orgasm, yet I think it stretches credulity to believe that it isn't ever possible with that number of women at all.

One of the problems is lots of guys don't know how to tell if a woman is building up to an orgasm and many don't even know how to tell if a woman is having an orgasm with any certainty. So with that being the case the 75% number isn't a surprise, yet the cannot idea is extremely likely to be a red herring.

Since a woman can moan, groan, scream, clench, hold tighter, heave, get flush, eyes dilate, gush, squirt/pee, get incredibly wet and self cream and a few other things besides. Yet none of those before mentioned things are always coincident to an orgasm. Yet one thing for sure in terms of orgasm, the way a woman feels in the rectum and at the anus and with lesser amplitude inside the vagina is always consistent with an actual orgasm. Which is why it's so easy for a woman to fake it, unless she is with a partner who knows how to really tell.

One thing that I am sure of, if more men knew what a woman's orgasm felt like during sex inside her vagina and rectum. Plus more especially in the build up to it or the moving away from (losing) the climax before it happens. And were more responsive and able to adjust what they were doing accordingly, more women would certainly experience penetrative orgasms.

Likewise If circa 75% of women cannot ever have a penis in vagina orgasm. It would be an extraordinary thing, that of all of the women that I have had sex with more than once and a few (not all) that I shared sex with on only one occasion, were all amongst the 25% that did and can orgasm through penis in vagina sex. Yet my experience wouldn't be extraordinary at all (and I don't think it is), if the assertion was that most of the 75% of women who haven't orgasmed via penetrative sex, may orgasm given the right stimulation and conditions. In other words perhaps most women really aren't broken at all.

Now of course you may dismiss what I am sharing, yet given people like @StarFires and lots of others, it really isn't unreasonable to believe that women who have a clitoris (which is a large sexual organ) are able to orgasm given the right stimulation which can include penetrative sex as well.

...


My wife and I don't have one position, although we do tend to use some positions more often than others where they are more effective at achieving whatever outcome we are after at that time.

If I want to most reliably bring my wife (or any other woman for that matter) to orgasm through penis in vagina sex, I will use the Missionary or Cowgirl position with Missionary being the most effective and quickest of the two methods.

Doing Missionary in order to get a woman to orgasm isn't about being on top and thrusting in and out till it's over. It's important for the man to position himself at the appropriate angle and then roll his penis down then forward and up in a grinding rhythmic rocking motion while for the most part keeping ones penis inside the vagina. I find whenever I have positioned myself correctly and have the right motion and angle, the women I have been with will start to grind themselves in synch with each rolling movement.

So I will feel their vagina tilt up and forward to meet the upward grind and tilt downward and slightly back with the down roll. Where each upward grind feels like a very hard and smooth bar is pushing down along the top side of the penis with another very hard and smooth bar gripping the bottom of the penis as the vagina tilts downward. This will then become much stronger and more intense as the woman closes towards having an orgasm. In my experience as long as both can maintain that synchronised rhythm and grind for a sufficient period of time the woman will usually have an orgasm.

The nice thing with doing this is one is able to share so much more stimulation, so kissing is a big one in the build up along the way where partners can feel like eating each other alive. I find I can touch a woman's face very easily and when the grinding becomes intense it's sometimes great to grip one of her breasts and hold her nipple and then put that in my mouth and use teeth on her nipple. Plus with the kissing that becomes an open mouth hot gape where you both become animal is really intense, where you can also grip the hair. Gripping a woman's buttocks and pulling her up also tends to generate a positive response when you are in synch.

Bear in mind there is of course variation and some nuance to what one does with their hands and mouths depending upon who you are with, finding out those variations as one shares sex with different people can be a lot of fun.

Likewise when gripping my wife's buttocks during Missionary it is sometimes nice to angle my upper torso to the left in order to insert a digit or digits into my wife's rectum so I can massage my penis as I grind her and to feel her rectal micro spasms as she builds to orgasm and or then tips over into orgasm. Yet none of this is prescriptive, in my experience women who enjoy such things and respond to it rather wantonly certainly do not like it every single time one has sex. So it's always good to mix things up and explore your partner and know them as they should explore you and know you.

If I want to most reliably bring myself to orgasm through penis in vagina sex, I will use the Doggy Style or Reverse Cowgirl position with Doggy Style being the most effective and quickest of the two methods.

...


And here are some stats extrapolated from a slow month of my sex life with my wife, when I recorded it quite thoroughly:

*January 2018 Sex Statistics*

Shared Sex Frequency

15x Shared reciprocal sex occurrence/s
0x Shared non-reciprocal sex occurrence/s for the female
2x Shared non-reciprocal sex occurrence/s for the male

*Sexual Acts Undertaken During Shared Sex Instances*

15x Vaginal sex
14x Anal sex in her
0x Anal sex in him
8x Oral sex for her
8x Oral sex for him
14x Digit/s and or hand/s stimulation for her
5x Facial on her
7x Self masturbation for her
3x Self masturbation for him
1x Mutual masturbation
1x Golden shower on her
0x Golden shower on him

*Additional Sex Related Activities*

23x Days featuring some flirting, fondling, groping and or flashing
2x Days where sexually explicit photography/filming occurred during or just after sex
0x Days of sexually explicit photography/filming of flashing occurrences while in
2x Days of sexually explicit photography/filming of flashing occurrences while out

*Shared Sex Locations*

14x Home master bedroom
1x Home master bedroom and ensuite
1x Motel Room
1x Car

*Female Orgasm Frequency*

9x Female orgasms during 15x instances of shared reciprocal sexual congress
0x Female orgasms during 0x instances of shared non-reciprocal sexual congress for her
0x Female orgasms during 2x instances of shared non-reciprocal sexual congress for him

*Male Orgasm Frequency*

14x Male orgasms during 15x instances shared reciprocal sexual congress
0x Male orgasms during 0x instances of shared non-reciprocal sexual congress for her
2x Male orgasms during 2x instances of shared non-reciprocal sexual congress for him

*Orgasm Order*

0x Mutual instances of orgasm at the same time
7x Instances of female orgasm before the male orgasm
9x Instances of male orgasm before the female orgasm
(Inclusive of instances where the female didn't orgasm and 2x standalone orgasms for him from oral sex.)

*Female Orgasm During Shared Sex

Stimulation Type During Instance Of Female Orgasm*

2x Partner stimulation of vagina via penis alone
1x Partner stimulation of vagina via penis & stimulation of nipple/s via mouth
2x Partner stimulation of vagina via penis & stimulation of nipple/s via teeth
1x Partner stimulation of vagina via penis + stimulation of anus via digit/s & stimulation of nipple/s via teeth

*Sex Position During Female Orgasm*

3x Instances of Missionary (for penis in vagina sex)
3x Instances of Tilted Missionary (for penis in vagina sex)
2x Instances of Eagle (for receiving oral sex)
1x Instances of North Face (for receiving oral sex)

*Male Orgasms During Shared Sex

Stimulation During Male Orgasm*

5x Partner stimulation of penis via vagina
4x Partner stimulation of penis via anus
2x Partner stimulation of penis via hand/s and mouth
2x Self stimulation of penis via hand for ejaculation on partners face
3x Self stimulation of penis via hand/s & partner stimulation of penis via mouth

*Sex Position During Male Orgasm*

3x Instances of Missionary (for penis in vagina sex)
1x Instance of Tilted Missionary (for penis in vagina sex)
1x Instance of Spoon (for penis in vagina sex)
2x Instances of Spoon (for penis in anus sex)
1x Instance of Wrapped Spoon (for penis in vagina sex)
1x Instance of Wrapped Spoon (for penis in anus sex)
1x Instance of Twisted Usual (for receiving oral sex)
1x Instance of Road Head (for receiving oral sex)
1x Instance of Plumber (for delivering a facial)
2x Instance of North Pole (for delivering a facial)

*Male Ejaculation Placement*

6x Instances in partners vagina
4x Instances in partners anus
1x Instance in partners mouth (swallowed)
1x Instance in partners mouth (then drooled onto neck)
1x Instance in partners mouth (then drooled onto breast/s)
2x Instance on partners face and in mouth (swallowed)
1x Instance on partners face, neck, breast/s and in mouth (swallowed)

*External Aids*

No fruit, vegetable or other natural object, nor unpowered sex toy, powered sex toy or other powered or unpowered manufactured object was used for stimulation.

No restraints, masks, blindfolds or costumes were used. No viewing of pornographic photography or film was undertaken and no purpose manufactured sexual lubricant, nor for other purpose use natural or manufactured lubricant was used either.

No condoms were used in any instance, birth control is achieved via a Mirena IUD (of which she is on her third one now and has been happy with them).

*Sexual Positions Used*

Missionary (for penis in vagina sex). Open missionary (for penis in vagina and penis in anus sex), Folded missionary (for penis in vagina and penis in anus sex). Mixed missionary (for penis in vagina sex). Split missionary (for penis in vagina sex). Tilted missionary (for penis in vagina and penis in vagina with digit/s in anus sex).

Doggy (for penis in vagina sex). Squatting doggy (for penis in vagina sex). Supported standing doggy (for penis in vagina, penis in anus and penis in vagina with digit/s in anus sex).

Cowgirl (for penis in vagina sex). Collapsed cowgirl (for penis in vagina sex). Guard (for penis in vagina and penis in anus sex). Folded guard (for penis in vagina and penis in anus sex).

Butterfly (for penis in vagina sex). Folded butterfly (for penis in vagina and penis in anus sex). Mixed butterfly (for penis in vagina and penis in anus sex). Twisted butterfly (for penis in vagina and penis in vagina with digit/s in anus sex).

Twisted kneeling scissors (for penis in vagina sex). Scissored flagpole (for penis in vagina and penis in anus sex). Spoon (for penis in vagina and penis in anus sex). Bent spoon (for penis in vagina, penis in anus and penis in vagina with digit/s in anus sex). Wrapped spoon (for penis in vagina and penis in anus sex).

Eagle (for oral sex on her and oral sex on her with with digit/s in vagina and or anus). North face (for oral sex on her and oral sex on her with with digit/s in vagina and or anus). The usual (for oral sex on him). Open usual (for oral sex on him). Twisted usual (for oral sex on him). Road head (for oral sex on him). Plumber (for facial on her and oral sex on him). North pole (for facial on her and oral sex on him).

...


The takeaway from the above is that my wife had sex on 17 occasions through January 2018, with two of those occasions being when she provided stand alone unreciprocated oral sex and did not orgasm herself.

For the 15 instances of the shared reciprocal sex that she had, she orgasmed on nine occasions and didn't orgasm on six occasions.

During those nine occasions, six of those orgasms occurred during penis in vagina sex (with no other additional clitoral stimulation). While the other three orgasms occurred, while she was receiving oral sex.

Incidentally of the 15 occasions when we shared reciprocal sex, one instance saw neither of us orgasm as a consequence of having to stop in order to attend to another activity.

...


That said I certainly don't claim that my wife orgasms from penetration or any other means all of the time either, especially since we don't use vibrators. So the stats from that slow month above show that my wife had an orgasm rate of 52.94%, through every occasion we shared sex during January of 2018. While I had an orgasm rate of 94%. While those stats show my wife reached orgasm at a rate of 64.28%, while I had 100% if we discount non reciprocal sex and the one occasion neither of us finished.

As a general trend, depending upon the month my wife orgasms mostly between 65% to 75% of all of the times we share sex, with penis in vagina sex being her most common path to that end.

...


One of the things we find with my wife's orgasm, is she tends to have orgasms every single time we have sex through a week and sometimes up to a fortnight. Then she won't have any orgasms for a few days straight or a week (all while doing what normally works), before another run of reliable and consecutive orgasms occurs again, then we rinse and repeat.

Another thing we find is it pays to be flexible, so what works one day doesn't always work in exactly the same way on the next day. So there are times when she goes animal and craves all when I bite her nipples, yet there are other times when she doesn't want me to touch her breasts or nipples at all yet she will still get off.


...


"My wife says the sensation of her orgasms feels the same. With the only variation being the duration of her orgasm, which makes it more intense when it lasts longer and less intense when it is shorter

She also finds that her orgasms effectively feel the same, regardless of whether she gets there via penatrative sex, oral sex or digital stimulation.

I find her orgasms from the internal pulsing, puckering, shuddering, tilting and gripping. Last longer than my orgasms, so I am envious of the duration of her experience.

My orgasms feel the same to me, although I get more intensity when I orgasm then hold back ejaculating and do that again before finally ejaculating with an orgasm. Which prolongs my experience and gives me more of it."


...


I will also often cheat a bit when I give my wife oral sex, since I use my fingers in her anus to guide me as to whether she is getting closer or further away from an orgasm, plus it tells me when she is having an orgasm. Most of the time when I give her oral sex she orgasms, yet there are some occasions when there is nothing down there in terms of response form her, so I give it a go varying my approach, yet we then cut it short if she isn't responding positively in terms of rectal vibrations.

We've also done silly things like test (stopwatch) how quick I can get her to orgasm from a cold start with oral sex. One time she came home from work, we only had thirty minutes. So without taking her clothes off, (start stopwatch) I pulled her knickers off and licked her, while using my finger as a guide and got her there in circa 1 minute and 40 seconds.


...



All of that said if in doubt the best thing you can do, is have your finger up her back passage during a woman's build up to orgasm and through it.

What you will feel through your finger/s (one is sufficient) back there as they approach orgasm. Are a series of extremely fast micro spasms, so think of it as feeling a bit like a vibrator despite a vibrator not being used. Of which if I have my finger/s in a vagina instead I will not feel those micro spasms at all leading up to an orgasm. Although one can feel the throbbing pulse of orgasm, yet it doesn't feel as strong there.

Then as the woman gets closer to tipping over, you will feel those micro spasms becoming more frequent. unless she subsequently drifts away getting closer to an orgasm, where they will become less frequent and or stop.

When she does tip over to orgasm those micro spasm, will then turn into a succession of deep shuddering and throbbing pulses that you can feel through her rectum with some puckering as well.

...


As a general thing with women, yes I am certain that I (and others) can tell each and every time if I (they) have a finger or fingers in there at the time of orgasm.

That said I certainly haven't and don't always have my finger there, when my wife or previous partners have orgasmed.

As it turns out what I have been describing is the pelvic contractions that occur with orgasm as felt through the rectum.

Apparently anal and vaginal contraction waveforms during orgasm are synchronised, while anal pressure has a higher resting baseline and greater amplitude than vaginal pressure as well. Which explains why those contractions feel very strong through my finger when inserted anally, versus why it is not always discernible with a finger inside the vagina.

Until you asked I hadn't looked it up, since I was just going by my own experience with a variety of different women who I did/do this with. Who were variously from different ethnic and or racial groups, different nationalities, heights, weights, ages, pregnant, never been pregnant, had kids, breastfeeding, virgins and not virgins at the time.

Yet in all cases that particular pulsing was only coincident with orgasm and was not present otherwise regardless of who my partner was. Plus it largely felt the same regardless of who, when, where and how they orgasmed.

In the first instance I found this out with my first wife (who was my first all the way sexual partner), since we naturally tried all sorts of things, that mostly came from our imagination.

Then after my first wife and I had been legally separated for circa six months pending divorce, I had sex for the first time with another woman at a party. Where I had my finger in her backside while I gave her oral till she had an orgasm. As a consequence of that I realised this was a female orgasm thing rather than just a thing with my ex-wife.

So from that point on, I did this with the majority of the women I have been with. Which wasn't hard, since, after a short while I got a feel for who's keen for things versus those who weren't. Combine that with talking about this stuff directly, and choosing women who weren't/ aren't particularly inhibited. Anal play, anal sex and much more just wasn't a big deal.

So for me It's not about checking to see if a woman has had an orgasm, it's just something that I sometimes apply during oral sex in order to help me to get them there before they get bored with an interminable tongue lashing to no end.

...


Not all men and women are clueless when it comes to sex.

Oh and if you like I can ask my wife to chime in on this as well, when she has the time to.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

LOL...I thought this post was going to be about *careers*!! 🤣 🤣


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> LOL...I thought this post was going to be about *careers*!! 🤣 🤣


Now THAT would be exciting. Not.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Impulse said:


> How abouts some diagrams?



I’m still waiting for the diagrams...


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

@Personal Bravo. Just goes to show you what education and research will accomplish. How did/do you find time to live otherwise?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

sunsetmist said:


> How did/do you find time to live otherwise?


I don't sleep.


----------

